# Animated Umbrella ..any advices ?



## Kairo (Jun 4, 2010)

I've planed to animate umbrella with pneumatics...
I'm looking for a pretty fast and brutal movement, but i don't know what is the better option...

Should i mount a cylinder "in paralell " on the handle or replace it ?

any ideas / tips

Thx


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

How big an umbrella are we talking about? Hand size or patio umbrella? 

Personally...I'd try to shoot a long stroke cylinder up the middle....attached to a ring or something on the outside. Think about the little umbrellas bartenders put in drinks. Now think bigger...with a groove cut up the pole and a screw drilled through the ring for mounting to the end of the cylinder.


----------



## Kairo (Jun 4, 2010)

i talk about hand umbrella..golf style..
diameter 1m30 (sorry for the metric system  )


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

What about something like this...










You would need to find some type of clevis hinge of some kind - small enough to pass for a hand umbrella.


----------



## Kairo (Jun 4, 2010)

thx a lot Darklore for this schematic
I will work on it


----------

